# L2TP explained?



## Teh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am trying to configure L2TP on Server 2008 Standard Edition and wondering if I need to purchase CA certificates because I can't seem to find a place to create them. I know that I can use self signed certificates in IIS for HTTPS, however, no knowledge of doing it in the Certification Authority. 

Also, do I really need certificates to use L2TP and can it be preshared keys?


----------



## fmarquez (Jun 27, 2012)

L2TP
Layer Two Tunneliing Protocol

Uses IPSec for encryption so it supports 

shared keys and certificates.

You install CA (Certificate Authority) as a Server Role, thru Server Manager


----------

